
U.S. nuclear sniffer plane has left the UK heading towards Norway and Barents Sea - Inconel
https://theaviationist.com/2017/02/22/u-s-wc-135-nuclear-sniffer-airplane-has-left-the-uk-heading-towards-norway-and-the-barents-sea/
======
Inconel
Relevant discussion from a few days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13683110](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13683110)

